# I am thinking of buying this Tommasini



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

What would you pay?

It is 3 yrs old for the frame. The DA 9 is about 10 years old and the mileage is unknown. Owner claims the frame has about 300 miles. I love this color- my favorite for Tommasinis. Called Tesi red with Champagne letters. Reminds me of Cardinal and Gold- Fight ON Trojans!!


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

looks nice, maybe $800?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

That'll be a sweet looking bike once cleaned up. The saddle, although nice, just doesn't look right with that bike.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm confused. Are you buying just the frameset or the whole bike?

I like the frameset, but that is about it so personally, I wouldn't pay that much.I'd want to get rid of the red rims and a lot of other stuff. Black stem but silver post? And unless I were getting a really cool older groupset, I wouldn't want 9 speed. For me Tommasinis are so nice and so rare that they deserve a really, really nice buildup.

I pretty sure those framesets are a few $1000, right? If it only has 300 miles you might get a good deal. I think the frameset has promise.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

no love for the wheels, saddle, or stem (def needs a quill).

I'd have to factor all that into the price since I'd be replacing them.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I would buy the whole bike and sell off most of the parts. I think I can get $400-$500 for the groupset depending on mileage/wear and a couple hundred for rest not including wheels. The seatpost is supposedly a Ti Thomsen. J didn't know Thomsn ever made a Ti seatpost. Also the saddle is over $200 new right? I don't know Jack about that saddle but as mentioned, it just doesn't look right with bike. Can Heliums handle 11 spd clusters? The owner wants $1500. New, that frame is $2200. Used, they go for at least $1000. I am thinking yes, I need it!!


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

It's begging for a San Marco Regal. That frame is one of my favorites. Have fun with it.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

That frame goes for around 600-900 used. So, if you want it and you are getting the whole bike for $800, I'd say you are getting a killer deal.

BTW, that is one of the best Italian steel bikes made. After you get it, your search for a steel bike is forever over.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

raymonda said:


> That frame goes for around 600-900 used. So, if you want it and you are getting the whole bike for $800, I'd say you are getting a killer deal.
> 
> BTW, that is one of the best Italian steel bikes made. After you get it, your search for a steel bike is forever over.


+1

I love my Sintesi.

The love affair started when I ditched the DA gruppo and swapped in a 10 speed Chorus gruppo.

I say, buy it right now, and start hunting for a Centaur/Chorus gruppo.

At the end of the day, I love my De Rosa Professional the most, but the Sintesi is a fabulous ride, that's for sure.

You'll never look back.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

BUY IT RIGHT NOW. If it fits you that is. Decent used ones don't come up for sale that often. I have one and it's the best riding bike I have. Plus it's just plain fun to ride. At the price you are talking about it's well worth making it look more appropriate by selling parts and buying better Campy components.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Ride-Fly said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. I would buy the whole bike and sell off most of the parts. I think I can get $400-$500 for the groupset depending on mileage/wear and a couple hundred for rest not including wheels. The seatpost is supposedly a Ti Thomsen. J didn't know Thomsn ever made a Ti seatpost. Also the saddle is over $200 new right? I don't know Jack about that saddle but as mentioned, it just doesn't look right with bike. Can Heliums handle 11 spd clusters? The owner wants $1500. New, that frame is $2200. Used, they go for at least $1000. I am thinking yes, I need it!!


$1500 seems reasonable.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the C&G... awooot-woo! acutually it's pretty dark, at least in those pics, more like 80s 3-stripe jersey cardinal, or one of nashbar's older complete road bikes. give up on the dean?


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

The rims are actually very nice, I have those myself, but they don't match the bike. It is always a bad idea to try to combine different shades of the same color.

It depends on how much you want the bike. If you really want it, you may regret letting it go... Try to work on the price with the owner if you can.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Love the frame, but the threadless fork and garish saddle just seem wrong.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> the C&G... awooot-woo! acutually it's pretty dark, at least in those pics, more like 80s 3-stripe jersey cardinal, or one of nashbar's older complete road bikes. give up on the dean?


Hey Fred, are you a fellow Trojan? Fight On!! (even if you are not) USC is stinking up the house in Monnesota. We are back to mediocrity! I am still waiting on the Dean. John the owner is telling me it is boxed up and ready to go. LOL! We shall see.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey Fred, are you a fellow Trojan? Fight On!! (even if you are not) USC is stinking up the house in Monnesota. We are back to mediocrity! I am still waiting on the Dean. John the owner is telling me it is boxed up and ready to go. LOL! We shall see.




yeah... don't get me started, looking very hackettesque...

boxed and ready, that's a new one for me. I got tubes are being cut, jugs are full, in qa/qc, etc, etc, etc. tell him to send you swag for your wait- I got a couple pairs of socks, a few bottles, t shirt, stickers. you should get all that and a full kit, jersey and shorts, give him your size


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

gomango said:


> +1
> 
> I love my Sintesi.
> 
> ...


hey go!
I didn't realize you had a Tommasini Sintesi in your stable. IMO, you have one of the best collection of steel by any RBR member around (minstrie has some incredible steel bikes too). How many miles do you put on each bike? Yea, I want a De Rosa really really bad also.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, have you bought it yet?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> hey go!
> I didn't realize you had a Tommasini Sintesi in your stable. IMO, you have one of the best collection of steel by any RBR member around (minstrie has some incredible steel bikes too). How many miles do you put on each bike? Yea, I want a De Rosa really really bad also.


Thank you. I have a nice bike or two. 

That's a very nice Tommasini you are looking at!

I'd change a few things about her, but that's just me.

When I bought this Sintesi, we cleaned her up for this pic, then dismantled her.

On went the Campy Chorus.

I'll take some new pics when she is handy, but for now:










I had knee surgery in June, so my miles are way down this year, but I get to hop on each of the bikes pretty often.

The ones that aren't being ridden are slowly working there way out of my hands, and into new owner's collections.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

RJohn said:


> Well, have you bought it yet?


hey Richard, I haven't bought it yet. May do the deal tthis week. I can afford this bike purchase but I can't afford the 3 Campy groups I have to acquire for the retrofit and other builds.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> hey Richard, I haven't bought it yet. May do the deal tthis week. I can afford this bike purchase but I can't afford the 3 Campy groups I have to acquire for the retrofit and other builds.



Just buy the bike and start looking for deals. 

My wife's training partner was upgrading to a 11 speed Campy system, and she didn't want to deal with ebay. I took care of that problem.

I picked up my "nearly new" Chorus gruppo for $600. I worked it off by tutoring her son in college algebra for a trimester.

It may take a season to get the bike the way you want it, but that's no biggie.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes! Glad to see that you are still aiming at buying it and that the forum has spoken - I agree that the frameset deserves a Campagnolo gruppo and some different parts. For $800 it is a bargain.

I love my Tommasini Diamante. Hmm, it is my Sunday ride bike but I was going to ride another one today; I might have to reconsider it now that I have Tommasini on the brain.

Good luck in getting it and have fun revamping it!


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

Buy the bike asap! That colour is lovely, and the frame seems to be in great condition. The Heliums and 9-speed DA will sell for a nice price which gives you some budget for a decent alloy Centaur/Chorus groupset.

$1500 is very reasonable for the US… I'm in the Netherlands and here you can get VERY lucky at times.
Last year I bought a '93 Tommasini Tecno with EL-OS tubing. The bikes was equipped with a complete '93 Record gruppo, and the thing was mint, very low miles. I paid 600 euros.
Unfortunately the frame was way too small for me (54cm) so I took the bike apart and decided to use the groupset for my Primato and sell the frameset. 
Still haven't sold it… but I really should. It's too nice to be sitting in my garage. Somebody needs to ride and enjoy it.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

oops, double post.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I negotiated the deal! The bike will be dropped off at a LBS on Friday for shipping. I should get it by the end of next week! Thanks for all the comments and feedback! BTW, there seemed to be some confusion amongst posters about the price of the bike. The complete bike is $1500. From checking completed listings on ebay, I figure I can get about $130 for the wheels, $120 for the saddle, and at least $400 for the DA 9 group. Probably get rid of the bars, stem and Ultegra pedals too which will probably get me another $100. So in the end, this deal will set me back about $750 for a 3 year old, <300 mile frame/fork and Chris King headset + 2 king ti cages, Thomsen (Ti?) post, and new Conti GP4000 "S" tires. Not bad of deal eh?


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Ride-Fly said:


> Yea, I want a De Rosa really really bad also.


There are about three De Rosa Neo Primatos that come up on BonkTown for under $1000.

If I hadn't put a deposit down on a custom frame, I would have gotten one.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> I negotiated the deal! The bike will be dropped off at a LBS on Friday for shipping. I should get it by the end of next week! Thanks for all the comments and feedback! BTW, there seemed to be some confusion amongst posters about the price of the bike. The complete bike is $1500. From checking completed listings on ebay, I figure I can get about $130 for the wheels, $120 for the saddle, and at least $400 for the DA 9 group. Probably get rid of the bars, stem and Ultegra pedals too which will probably get me another $100. So in the end, this deal will set me back about $750 for a 3 year old, <300 mile frame/fork and Chris King headset + 2 king ti cages, Thomsen (Ti?) post, and new Conti GP4000 "S" tires. Not bad of deal eh?




Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Post pictures of your final project.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

raymonda said:


> Post pictures of your final project.


I will but it may be a while. I plan on slowly accumulating Chorus/record bits here and there.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> I will but it may be a while. I plan on slowly accumulating Chorus/record bits here and there.



That a boy!

Should I pm you if I see a deal?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

gomango said:


> That a boy!
> 
> Should I pm you if I see a deal?


heck yea!!! That would be mucho appreciated gomango!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*It'll look better with a retro cinelli stem also*



Peanya said:


> That'll be a sweet looking bike once cleaned up. The saddle, although nice, just doesn't look right with that bike.


I think the saddle looks ok, but I 'd rather see the frame with a retro cinelli stem. The threadless headset looks chunky on this thin tubed steel bike.

If it were Campy grouped, maybe $800, otherwise $450.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, congrats Ride-Fly, that is an absolutely beautiful Tomma frame. Agree with the requests to dress it retro. But no matter what you do with it, that frame is just elegant. From the pics it looks to be in fabulous shape. I think $1500 is a very fair price. Ya done good, enjoy!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Fantino said:


> Wow, congrats Ride-Fly, that is an absolutely beautiful Tomma frame. Agree with the requests to dress it retro. But no matter what you do with it, that frame is just elegant. From the pics it looks to be in fabulous shape. I think $1500 is a very fair price. Ya done good, enjoy!


Thanks Fantino! I am eyeing some Nitto Noodle bars and VO stem, all in chrome from Velo Orange. I won't go with threaded headsets and stems but want that retro look with chrome stem and bars. I think the VO stuff will work great




Bill Bikie said:


> I think the saddle looks ok, but I 'd rather see the frame with a retro cinelli stem. The threadless headset looks chunky on this thin tubed steel bike.
> 
> If it were Campy grouped, maybe $800, otherwise $450.


How about the Velo Orange retro looking threadless stem and bar? I would rather not use threadless.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

Although I'll always prefer a 1" quill stem (when it comes to looks), an Ahead stem can look good on a classic steel bike. 
Like these two examples (Ritchey and Syntace stems):


----------



## 4N6 (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats on a great bike!

Tommasini's are wonderful rides. I have had a Tecno for about a year now with Campy Record and Shamal Ultra's. Smooth, relatively light, and beautiful in red. Awesome.

View attachment 212225


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome to the Tommasini club, Ride-Fly! Nice job in scoring that bike.

I love mine. Let me know if you want me to post up some photos of it in this thread. Might give you some ideas or some inspiration to hunt for parts for yours quickly and get it rolling for some nice autumn rides!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

nayr497 said:


> Welcome to the Tommasini club, Ride-Fly! Nice job in scoring that bike.
> 
> I love mine. Let me know if you want me to post up some photos of it in this thread. Might give you some ideas or some inspiration to hunt for parts for yours quickly and get it rolling for some nice autumn rides!


Ha, that is a dumb question! Throw up them pics bro!!! I love seeing Tommasinis!!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

4N6 said:


> Congrats on a great bike!
> 
> Tommasini's are wonderful rides. I have had a Tecno for about a year now with Campy Record and Shamal Ultra's. Smooth, relatively light, and beautiful in red. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 212225


Niiiice!!! Hows abouts some more pleaze! Need. More. Pics.!!!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here you go, Ride-Fly - 

Dressed up in modern kit:









Dressed up a bit more Regal-ly:


----------



## 4N6 (Sep 30, 2010)

Beautiful bike! What year is that frame?


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

4N6, I'm guessing you are referring to my Tomma?

From what I've gathered it is a 1990 frameset with a 1991 C-Record gruppo. I've seen a few other folks with this frame and they've all had DT shifters. I'm not enough of a Campagnolo historian to know if 1990/91 was the transition year or not.

And thanks! Yeah, the bike is so nice I almost feel like I've been trusted with taking care of something quite special. It is my midlife crisis bike (sports car?) which I was lucky enough to get when I was still in my twenties

I ride it on fun cruises. The shifting is incredibly nice and smooth. The paint is pretty wild, but nice in a way only Italians can pull off.

I'm always happy to share photos since I feel lucky to own it!


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

*You did the right thing!*

Once you've got the Tommasini bug, it's very hard to get rid of!

INDECS - If you ever want to shift that Techno, I'd be very interested. PM me if you like.

And as we seem to be posting pics now, here's one of my Super Prestige. For some reason, she's not wearing her Delta's like she should be. I can't even remember why I'd taken them off!


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show (May 22, 2010)

Unica said:


> Once you've got the Tommasini bug, it's very hard to get rid of!
> 
> INDECS - If you ever want to shift that Techno, I'd be very interested. PM me if you like.
> 
> And as we seem to be posting pics now, here's one of my Super Prestige. For some reason, she's not wearing her Delta's like she should be. I can't even remember why I'd taken them off!


How long is your quill stem? Is that a motus 3ttt stem?


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

The_AwesomeSauce_Show said:


> How long is your quill stem? Is that a motus 3ttt stem?


It's a 3T Record 84, 115mm. The bars possibly make it look longer. I finally got rid of the bars it the picture when I found some proper shallow drops that I like and work for me.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Unica, nice Tomma! I like it!

What cages are those? They look nice.

I do almost think it would look a bit better with darker tires. I normally love white ones, but I think they take away from the white on the frame, since you have white saddle/tape. Darker tires might highlight the awesomeness of the paint job more.

But hey, just my opinion...it's your bike

Oh, and I love those seat posts! Have them on two bikes and they are just plain smooth and great looking!


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

nayr497 said:


> Unica, nice Tomma! I like it!
> 
> What cages are those? They look nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Nay.

The cages are Tommasini ones, brought from the UK importer. I can't remember of the top of my head who makes them...

As for tires, I think I agree with you. Those pices are about 3 years old now, and whilst the white Vittoria's looked great when they were new, they lost the look after a while. I've been using black Vittoria's this year and the look has grown on me. It also helps being able to swap wheels between all my bikes and not have to worry about breaking The Rules!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah, not sure if I knew Tommasini had their own (rebadged?) cages.

Cool on the tires. Yeah, I'll do the same thing - like I like a certain set in terms of looks, but then change my mind over time. I have some blue tires on another bike of mine, but seeing an older photo realized I think I like that bike with white ones...

I wasn't trying to be too harsh, just offering some feedback. Glad you understood. Hard to go wrong with Italian steel, but some setups do look a bit better. On a bike with a flashy paint job, usually black tires look best to me. Gotta let the paint stand out and not try to make things too flashy.

Swapping wheelsets is great! I can do that on two of my bikes (my main two rides) and it is nice.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

You can see the cages here. Looks like they've added some carbon ones as well!

I was talking about The Rules here, especially Rule 8! When I first came across The Rules, I was sat there reading them going 'Yep, Yep, Yep' - it was almost like I'd had some input on them. The Velominati site is great if like like that sort of thing, which I guess I do!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey nay and unica, great looking bikes! I especially like the regal saddle on yours nay! I got mine now but haven't gone on a proper ride yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm quite familiar with The Rules! By the time I came across the list of them though I'd figured most of them out myself, or just simply adhered to them for one reason or another. I do break some of them though, but I've learned to live with it

Thanks for the nice comments. And thanks for the link to the cages. I'll have to check it out.

Yeah, the SLR didn't look that great on there, nor did it feel that nice. I just got back from a 25 mile spin on my Tommasini in nice weather. Hadn't had it out in a few week. Phew, it is very, very nice to ride on smooth pavement. The Regal definitely feels like you are sitting on a couch. I like how it looks as well, though it did take me a long darn time to track down on with silver, not copper, rivets.

I think if I rode it every day I might ruin my dopamine levels and fall into a prolonged depression in a few years. Love having it as my "midlife crisis bicycle"...especially when I'm not even close to mid-life

Unica, definitely post some other photos if you have them. I'd like to see yours with dark tires...and maybe even dark tape...the white in the frame might be set off even better. But, any way you dress it up, that is a sharp bike!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I went for my first ride on Traveler (Yeah, I named her Traveler because of her semi Trojan colors). Gotta say it was soooo smooth! I kept thinking the tires were low but I had just pumped it up to 120 psi before the ride. It felt responsive and on the quick side for handling. I can't wait to switch over to Campy because I kept misshifting. I think I am done buying bikes. 




OK I kid on that part. But I do feel I am getting close to my number. After I build up my Mondonico, I think I want a Celeste Bianchi, a De Rosa Neo Primato and lastly a Parlee or Crumpton carbon to round out my collection.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ride-Fly...I was about to ask how you could be finished...but then I saw in your sig you have a Ti on the way! I'm nearly done too, though in a few years I'll get a Ti road bike. I was supposed to have waited for my last two road bikes but that didn't really happen, so I want to wait on the Ti and give it to myself as an accomplishment gift. Oh, and I'd like to save some bike money so I can make it a nice build. Then I'll just need a cross bike and a mtn. bike and I'll be done. I swear

The Traveler! I like it! I too will find myself checking for low air when I'm riding along if I'm on a really smooth bike of mine with nice tires, such as my Tommasini with VeloFlex Master tires. There really is nothing better than a modest tempo ride on a well-tuned, nicely made steel bike. So much nicer than racing on carbon and nearly puking from exertion .5 miles before the line!

And as for misshifting - didn't think I could forget how to shift, but I kind of did. Been on three of my road bikes lately which all have Campagnolo shifters. Then I got my older road bike out of storage to turn into my winter bike. It has Shimano 105 stuff. I kept on moving my thumbs, but nothing happened


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Think about a Campy Athena group. It comes in all silver instead of black/carbon. I got one for the Eddy Merckx frame I bought. It looks cool, is 11-speed and can be had for around $675 at one of those UK web sites (I got mine from Ribble). 

That's a cool bike. I was drooling over a Thommasini Technos frame the Red Rose Imports was displaying at the Seagull Century last weekend. It had a $2300 price tag -- for the frame only.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

I've put the EL-OS Tommasini up for sale over at Retrobike with pics and info.
I really wish it were my size, such a nice frameset... but who knows, maybe one day I run into a nice affordable one in my size.

Actually I really shouldn't be complaining with a stable full of stunners: MX-Leader, De Rosa, Colnago Mexico, Cervelo RS and a '99 Litespeed on the way. Spoiled brat


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow...$2300 for the frame. That makes darn good about what I paid for mine!

Oh no, getting rid of a Tomma isn't good, but hey, you do have quite the stable of quality horses. Have you posted all of those in one thread? I'd like to check them out, ya brat!


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

nayr497 said:


> Oh no, getting rid of a Tomma isn't good, but hey, you do have quite the stable of quality horses. Have you posted all of those in one thread? I'd like to check them out, ya brat!


I have posted them in seperate threads in the manufacturers forums... don't wanna "pollute" this thread with pics of other bikes/brands.

But here are some pics of the Tecno that has to go:


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

As I said on the Retrobike thread, it's absolutely beautiful.

Part of me is glad it's just a little to big, part of me is gutted!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Slick look Tecno! That is a nice looking frameset. I like the paint, sharp but not too loud. Mine is close to being too loud.

The good thing is that is most likely going to end up in the hands of someone who will build it up properly and enjoy every ride. Tommasinis don't get orphaned


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tommasinis almost always seem to have something ugly on the tt that takes away from the classic look


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

Fred: indeed... it could've done without that graphic. But if that frame were my size I could have totally lived with it.

I really do hope it ends up with someone how is gonna build it up properly and enjoy it.
Actually I'm quite surprised it hasn't sold yet...


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I wouldn't go so far as to call them ugly. Sure, some Tommasinis are loud, but hey, when you are riding a well made Italian steel bike, you can deal with it. 

Complaining about a bit of extra graphics on a Tommasini is like saying some of the Pro racers are working the Euro look too hard... It ain't possible!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

That is one beautiful frameset!!! I am in disagreement with my fellow Trojan brethren, FTF. Nothing ugly about your frame INDECS!!! I live the claidescope look bringing the black and blue together. And the fork is nicely done too!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Not sure if it has already been posted...but I thought I'd put this up in case their are any folks out there wanting to join the Tommasini express...

Item number: 130446773327

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-TOMMASI...0QQitemZ130446773327QQcategoryZ98084QQcmdZVie wItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DMW%26its %3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D457 5099624469415588


----------

